
New York to LA in less than 12 minutes - ph0rque
http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/11/new-york-to-la-in-less-than-12-minutes
======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873003>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873501>

